# Help contacting Suntide Beach Club



## KarenL (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a current email address for Suntide Beach Club (RCI # 1127)?
I have tried the email address that worked last year, the email address listed on the contact page for SA on this site, and the timeshare specialist email. All of my emails have been returned as "undeliverable". 
I am trying to pay my levy and deposit my week
Thanks
Karen


----------



## Hilltop (Jan 19, 2006)

Try emailing shelly_m@theholidayclub.com for levies and cbruwer@rci.co.za for RCI queries.  Let me know if you don't get a response.


----------



## KarenL (Jan 19, 2006)

Hilltop
Thanks for the addresses. I just sent an email to shelly and will let you know if I am successful.
Karen


----------



## KarenL (Jan 26, 2006)

This email was not returned as "undeliverable", but I have not yet heard back from Suntide. Any suggestions as to what to try next?
thanks
Karen


----------



## Hilltop (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Karen, try contacting Lizelle on lizelle_s@theholidayclub.com


----------



## KarenL (Jan 27, 2006)

Hilltop
Thanks - I just emailed her. I will let you know if she gets back to me.
Karen


----------



## KarenL (Jan 31, 2006)

Hilltop
Thanks so much. I just got a reply to my request to pay my levy.
Have a great day
Karen


----------

